# Rheumatologist needed in Rhodes



## Col&Col (Aug 6, 2010)

We are hoping to move to Rhodes next year when/if our house in the UK sells. I have rheumatoid arthritis and so need an English speaking specialist. Does anyone know of one. Also as it is a pre existing condition I can't get private insurance so I am interested in what the cost of treatment would be if I can't get treatment under IKA. Thanks


----------



## Croatica (Oct 14, 2010)

Col&Col said:


> We are hoping to move to Rhodes next year when/if our house in the UK sells. I have rheumatoid arthritis and so need an English speaking specialist. Does anyone know of one. Also as it is a pre existing condition I can't get private insurance so I am interested in what the cost of treatment would be if I can't get treatment under IKA. Thanks


Hi! I see you haven't received a reply to your question just yet so I joined the forum just now as I know how important this is for you. So, there definitely are rheumatologists on Rhodes who you can contact in English and who can assist you. However, I don't feel comfortable sharing doctor's contact information on the forum. I'd be more than happy to send you the details to an email if you can send me one?
Let me know 

Bye for now...


----------



## Hollyonfoss (Jun 9, 2010)

*Additional alternative treatment*



Col&Col said:


> We are hoping to move to Rhodes next year when/if our house in the UK sells. I have rheumatoid arthritis and so need an English speaking specialist. Does anyone know of one. Also as it is a pre existing condition I can't get private insurance so I am interested in what the cost of treatment would be if I can't get treatment under IKA. Thanks



Hi - I am a sufferer too. If you want to message me I can point you to an additional alternative treatment that has helped me so much... My husband and I are also planning to move to Rhodes next year (again, when the flippin house sells!!!) Be lovely to meet you over there... Holly


----------



## Col&Col (Aug 6, 2010)

Hollyonfoss said:


> Hi - I am a sufferer too. If you want to message me I can point you to an additional alternative treatment that has helped me so much... My husband and I are also planning to move to Rhodes next year (again, when the flippin house sells!!!) Be lovely to meet you over there... Holly


Hi, I've tried to find how to reply to you via a private message but am not having any luck with that. We will be next in Rhodes at Easter, hope to get an opportunity to meet up.


----------

